# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Your favorite 3D design software

## KooK

I'm looking more and more seriously into 3D printing and right now I'm trying to get a good grasp on everything.  So I'm asking the basic question, what 3D design software do you use and enjoy using the most and why (when you are intending to design and print something)?

----------


## LambdaFF

I really loved my CATIA student license. My brother says it's like killing an ant with an atomic bomb...
It is an amazing engineering tool but don't try to use it for artsy stuff. The introduction of Imagine and Shape is a big step towards that but it's still a bit unwieldy.

----------


## f.larsen

I always figure go big. Learn Blender, free and tons of resources to learn. And extremely powerful. I personally use Softimage XSI, but that will be discontinued in 2015. So the switch to something just as powerful is in the future.

----------


## ChiloquinRuss

I really like Cubify Invent.  It's $49 and it has never let me down.  I have printed a couple of hundred objects all designed using the software and it just does a great job.  The Cubify tutorials are OK but check CubifyFans blog for some really great ones.  Russ

----------


## f.larsen

You mind showing a few images of the models you made?

I'm curious.

----------


## awerby

For the scan-based organic sculptures I make, there's nothing better than Geomagic Freeform software, paired with the TouchX haptic arm device which lets me feel what I'm doing as I sculpt "virtual clay". This is a professional-level system, but 3DS plans to offer a consumer-level version soon: http://www.3ders.org/articles/201401...hotobooth.html

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## Geoff

PC - Blender, Zbrush or Modo
Ipad - Sculpt123d

----------


## 3DPBuser

Sketchup can't be beat for ease of learning; just add the plugin for exporting stl's and you are done.

----------


## soulstice

Zbrush all the way!

----------


## MiguelKendrick

Google Sketchup and CAD are what I often use in 3D designing. But I have my latest addition, it’s Kinematics. This software is just perfect for creating intricate details and geometric figures. This is what we’re currently using in designing fancy and custom made jewelleries.

----------


## steve s

I like Moment of Inspiration (MoI.)   It's a NURBS modeler, sort of a scaled down version of Rhino.  

http://moi3d.com/

Steve S

----------


## squadus

I would recommend AutoCAD or Blender

----------


## jason snyder

I've been using solidworks......lots of tutorials on youtube

----------


## 3DPBuser

But which has the easiest learning curve...

----------


## jdacal

Hi all, new to the forum.

I chose Cubify Design.  I have no CAD experience and out of all the one's I tried this one was pretty intuitive and the price was way below the other commercial programs.  Also there are a few good tutorials on it on YouTube.  My understanding is that it was designed from the start with 3D Printing in mind.  The learning curve just didn't seem as steep as the other programs I tried.

----------


## john_90

*My favorite 3D design software is MXD3D Design Tool  l it's simple and you create great stuff with it 
 you can use it at http://marketplace.mxd3d.com/*

----------

